# 4.5 year old experienced packer for sale



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

I just saw this ad (was posted on Craiglist today) and thought someone may be interested.

http://kpr.craigslist.org/grd/4105656450.html

Taffy


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya I saw it too  Just about perfect for a buddy for Legion. Going to email after chores to ask the basic questions.


----------



## wallab (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like a good buy Dave. I better send him an email in case you decide to pass him up.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Im not in desperate need, so feel free to do so. Think Id rather see him go to someone more in need then just a companion.

I emailed with an offer of $75 dollars to offset the full spectrum test I would need to do on him through WSU. Let him know
that another person would be contacting him also if he was looking to get the full price outta him.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Well turns out he has been fully tested and negative on all tests  Offer to pay full price and to pick him up Sunday if no one else rushes in a grabs him hehe


----------



## wallab (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice grab Dave. Saves me from having to feed another goat all winter.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL Ill just feed him through the winter for ya then


----------

